# Blow Out in OK



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Forwarded to me by a friend in the business. Close call for the guy in the Cased Hole truck.

Halliburton Frac crew & Cased Hole Solutions Wireline.

Looks like the casing parted during job & blew 2 strings out of the hole with BOPs. This well is in Oklahoma.

The WL Engineer suffered a concussion. He was the only injury. It looks like intermediate casing and production casing parted at a connection.

About 10 pics attached. Apparently the WL Engineer just stepped out of the truck to make a call and that's when the csg parted.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Uno mas.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Ouch!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Wow...Glad to hear no one was severely injured.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Dang. That's the top joint (partial) of the surface string and the casing hanger with the BOPs still attached on the wireline unit. Also has the first joint of the first string still attached to the hanger. Never seen nothin like that before. Looks like the wireline was rigged up to go in the hole with a wireline set packer.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yowza!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

On the scale what would the pucker factor be?


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

I'm not surprised with all of the Chinese and other foreign pipe and fittings on the market. When will we learn. Glad no one was seriously hurt.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man that's a lot of iron flying around lol. 

I've seen coiled tubing blowing out like spaghetti but not the whole BP's and part of the pipe.

Someone will be answering a lot of questions.

TH


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bigj said:


> On the scale what would the pucker factor be?


jackhammer!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Back when I was doing this same thing almost every day it was all Jap casing being set. I'd bet that the top casing joint failed to make this happen and that had been there since the string was set. Hard to tell from the pics if it's a new well or a workover. When I did it was all new wells with a workover rig on location. That is the wireliners mast unit.


----------



## McDaniel8402 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nothin short of a miracle that somebody didn't get killed.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

...and some folks wonder about why pay is pretty good in the oil patch....


----------



## willsoonbfishin (Dec 8, 2006)

Glad no one was seriously injured or killed. Gonna have a hard time getting that to buff out.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Friend of mine and he is also a 2cooler Kyle2601 was working there when that happened. Heres a pic from his phone.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

that is fracked up, glad no one was killed


----------



## FishRisk (Jan 24, 2012)

Does anyone know who the operator was / is?


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

**** I bet somebody sharted


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

WOW!!


----------



## oneneo3 (Feb 7, 2008)

TIMBOv2 said:


> **** I bet somebody sharted


They had a ****uation.


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll be working at a site next week, bet the safety ****'s are going to be out of control.


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

My sources tell me this was in North Dakota, and based on the topography and snow on the ground, this is not Oklahoma as the title suggests.
Issue occured while pumping the frac. The wireline unit was performing simultaneous operations on an offset well.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

stammster said:


> My sources tell me this was in North Dakota, and based on the topography and snow on the ground, this is not Oklahoma as the title suggests.
> Issue occured while pumping the frac. The wireline unit was performing simultaneous operations on an offset well.


It snows in Oklahoma


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

stammster said:


> My sources tell me this was in North Dakota, and based on the topography and snow on the ground, this is not Oklahoma as the title suggests.
> Issue occured while pumping the frac. The wireline unit was performing simultaneous operations on an offset well.


This was actually in the NE corner of the Texas panhandle in Hemphill County, just South of Canadian, where it has snowed a good bit this year. The operator was a smallish independent, not one of the big boys. I've heard the surface casing and 7" parted while pumping the frac at high pressure causing the entire wellhead and a few joints of casing to launch out of the hole across the location. Apparently there was only one minor injury.


----------



## Wado (May 15, 2011)

Man, wow is all I can say. Back in January I did a video of a seven stage frac in Frio County. Haliburton was doing the frac. Eighteen pump trucks in all. Forty nine thousand barrels of water, three frac tanks full of acid and all the other chemicals all went down the hole in about ten hours. They were using rock salt as a chemical diversion and kept plugging up or this would have gone quicker. There was fifty three personnel for Haliburton not counting consultants, the operator of the well and me and my group. At least we stayed in the safety zone, but after seeing this I'm not sure we were in a safe place. I don' see how more people weren't injured. But these guys are pro's and it goes with the job.


----------

